# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Tables effecting while entering PO

## Geek_Guest

Hi to every one,

I have these doubts in Oracle Apps. plz clarrify.
1) What are the tables effecting while entering P.O and Invoices and 
How to link them to retreive all the information.
2) While I am raising an Invoice, the validation check box is not in active mode in actions button. What may be the reason, plz let me know the setups. 

thank q 
*Question asked by visitor srinivas*

----------


## AshishD

*Try this 
purchase order tables*
 1.po_requisition_headesr_all 
2.po_requisition_lines_all when you raise the requisition these tables effected (po_requisition_header_id) is the join between the tables 4.po_req_distribution_all it distribute the requisition account information. 5.po_headers_all (po_header_id) 6.po_lines_all when po created po# stores in tables(po_header_id) is the join for tables 7.po_distributions_all it will distribute the po# account information 8.po_action_history here you can get approvals notification status 9.po_vendors_all(vendor_id) 10.po_vendor_sites_all(vendor_site_id) 11.po_vendor_contacts_all (vendor_contact_id) contacts vendor ,vendor site and conatct information (vendor_id,vendor_contact_id,vednor_site_id) 12.rcv_shipment_headers_all(shipment_header_id) common information about the source of your receipts or expected receipts 13.rcv_shpment_lines_all when you issue the recept the recepent number , shipment location stores in the table. 14.rcv_transactions(transaction_id) 15.mtl_material_transactions (transaction_id) stores material transaction information (transaction_id) 16.po_release_all to see the which purchase order is released. 17.po_agents contains information about buyers and purchasing managers. 18.po_notification_controls contains information about the notification control rules for blanket, planned, and contract purchase orders. 19.po_approval_list_headers list of approvers for the purchasing document used for requisition approvals only 20.po_approval_list_lines approval list lines for the requisition approval list. 21.po_position_controls_all assignment of control groups to jobs and/or positions 22.po_document_types_all_b default, control, and option information you provide to customize 23.po_control_groups_all control groups you use in your business 24.po_rfq_vendors information about the set of suppliers assigned to a request for quotation (rfq) 25.po_vendor_list_headers(vendor_list_header_id) stores information about supplier quotation lists you create. 26.financials_system_params_all this tables stores common and default information between ap and po regards ashishd

----------


## satish.tata

As per u second requirements in  Payables at the payables option at the invoice tab u have to check or enable allow online validationetc then only u can validate the invoice
the set ups are Setup>options>payable option

----------

